# Photography Tips



## stvleo (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been enjoying taking photos since i bought my Nikon D40. You will see a collection of photographs, usefull photography tips and photoshop tips and etc. Your critique, comments and compliments are always welcomed to help me improve and learn.

Visit my blog: http://photogeek-steven.blogspot.com


----------

